# Sad news to share



## Kathleen’s Place (Jun 18, 2021)

The longer time passes, the harder it is to share, but I wanted to let you know that our 19 year old grandson, Connor, passed away on May 25th.  He, sadly, took his own life. Couldn’t wait to see what the next day would bring. 

To do something like this so wasn’t our Connor. Whatever the reason (and I guess we will never really know the reason) his inner pain must have been deep and immediate. 

Please do not feel you need to reply to this news. I just wanted you to know.  We grieve and will miss his presence always, but he lives on in our hearts and love


----------



## Pinky (Jun 18, 2021)

How sad for Connor, and your family, Kathleen. My condolences


----------



## katlupe (Jun 18, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kathleen.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2021)

*hugs @Kathleen’s Place *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*My deepest condolences to you and your family, Kathleen. *


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

Kathleen I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved grandson.

I know a little of how you must be feeling after my daughters' half brother hung himself at just 19 too, several years ago ......


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

This is the worst thing.  I'm so sorry.
(((Kathleen)))


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2021)

I am so very sorry to hear of the sad news, Kathleen.

There are no words or actions that comfort, but in speaking for myself, music has helped pull me out of some of my darkest times/moments.

I find comfort in believing that when we pass on we move into another space, in another time, somewhere out there, and our lives keep on going.

This song goes out to you.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

Kathleen, so sorry to see this.   You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jules (Jun 18, 2021)

My sincerest thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I had the same thing happen in my family. It is very shocking and very painful. May you move from grief to peace in time.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2021)

Seeing a child, or grandchild pass away has to be a major crisis for a Senior.  They should be the ones attending our funerals...not vice-versa.  We would be devastated of one of our youngsters met an early end.  
Just try to remember the good times you had with them, and know that they are probably in a better place.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Couldn’t wait to see what the next day would bring.


So sorry for your grandson, you and your family, very sad. I like what you said and feel the same. I always hope someone who is thinking about suicide would give the next day a chance and just hang on.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss. This has touched our family as well. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 18, 2021)

He's in the arms of the angels!


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss.  I can only imagine how difficult it is.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm so sorry for this very difficult loss , Kathleen.
We all want to give you some of our


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 18, 2021)

*It is sad to hear this news. Sorry to hear of your loss*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2021)

Kathleen, please accept my sincere condolences.

Eternal rest grant unto Conner, O Lord, 
and let perpetual light shine upon him. 
May he rest in peace.
Amen.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh @Kathleen’s Place   ::gentle hugs::


----------



## officerripley (Jun 18, 2021)

So so sorry for your loss, my deepest condolences.


----------



## Wren (Jun 18, 2021)

So so sad, my heart goes out to you and your family Kathleen, may your  Conner be at peace


----------



## Irwin (Jun 18, 2021)

That's so sad, Kathleen. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

So very sorry to read this .


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2021)

So sorry for the loss of your grandson, Kathleen.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 18, 2021)

Many prayers are sent your way Kathleen and family.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, there simply are no other words.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2021)

My prayers are with you and your family during this very hard time.
I know words are just words......but......just remember all of us are here for you with great support.
He joins the Angels, and will forever be in your memories, heart and soul.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 18, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 18, 2021)

Such tragic news Kathleen, so sorry, hope you have lots of loving support around you.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 18, 2021)

I can't imagine losing a child or grandchild no matter what the cause. Wrapping you and your family in a gigantic cyber (((HUG))). God Bless you all with His grace and love to get through this difficult time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 19, 2021)

Kathleen sorry to learn this,sending sympathies to you& your family during this difficult time
I'll keep you all in my nightly prayers,your friends at SF are here for you Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> The longer time passes, the harder it is to share, but I wanted to let you know that our 19 year old grandson, Connor, passed away on May 25th.  He, sadly, took his own life. Couldn’t wait to see what the next day would bring.
> 
> To do something like this so wasn’t our Connor. Whatever the reason (and I guess we will never really know the reason) his inner pain must have been deep and immediate.
> 
> Please do not feel you need to reply to this news. I just wanted you to know.  We grieve and will miss his presence always, but he lives on in our hearts and love


Kathleen, just reading your sad news about Connor.  My condolences to you and your family for your loss, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved grandson, @Kathleen’s Place.  I cannot begin to imagine the depths of your sadness, but please know that my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 20, 2021)

Condolences.  I've no other words for such a tragic loss.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 20, 2021)

Kathleen,I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Kathleen. My your heart heal with the passing of time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss, losing family this way is especially difficult.  Someone in my family died the same way.  I hope you are able to somehow, after grieving--although this last different amounts of time for each person--find some solace in the memories you have of him.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 20, 2021)

Kathleen, over the years we've had two suicides in our family.  It's so confusing with such a sad feeling of loss.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## grahamg (Jun 20, 2021)

I have known of two suicides in my extended family, the most recent a cousin, leaving a wife and two young children behind, and my aunt wrote a very moving poem to sum up her grief and feelings of loss concerning her son she couldn't save. Can I echo the thoughts of so many other forum members at this very sad waste of life, that couldn't be prevented either, and mention that by the grace of god and by very good fortune, I was saved from the same fate.


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2021)

Terrible news. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm just seeing this post. You and your family have my deepest condolences Kathleen.


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

My heart goes out to you and you family.  This kind of loss is particularly hard.  Everyone grieves in their own way and on their own schedule.  Be kind to yourself and each other.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 29, 2021)

I am new here and just now seeing this.  You have my sympathy, nothing much harder.

I lost a younger brother to suicide a few years back, he was in his 30s.  You can never really know why, its just hard.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your tragedy.  It is not a good relection on our mad materialistic society that a young man sees no alternative to his life than to do away with it.  There is so much in life to live for.  To die at 19 makes no sense to those who are left behind.


----------

